# Garmin GPS power cable repair



## JethroTull (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody here ever open up or is familiar with the internals of a Garmin GTM 25 power adapter with real time traffic FM receiver?

I have a Garmin Nuvi 1350 GPS unit that came with the GTM 25 that is out of warranty. The power output became intermittent when the cable was flexed where it entered the cigarette lighter plug. The wire is partially exposed. I would like to get the real time traffic function back without buying a new GTM 25.

Is it feasible to open up the cigarette lighter plug, cut out the bad section of cable and then re-attach the shortened cable back into the plug? Does the cigarette lighter plug have anything inside of it besides a fuse?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

hello there!

So you have a power cord (the male portion) for the vehicle that plugs into a standard cigarette lighter (the female portion). If I understand correctly, part of the wire coming out of the power cord end (the male portion) is worn and exposed; so you want to fix it.

When you plug it in right now, does it work at all?

If you are needing to replace the power cord end (the male portion) you can look to get one of these:

https://www.grainger.com/product/33...5797!&ef_id=WG2E4QAAAEHa7j2D:20170619154646:s

They may take some soldering/ butt splicing/ wire nuts; so I don't know how comfortable you are doing that type of work.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The inside of the GTM25 plug contains a DC/DC converter power supply. I suspect it has a 5-volt output to power both the real time traffic receiver further up the cable and GPS unit. I found a video on how to replace the fuse spring in the GTM25. It should give you a pretty good idea of how to open it up and how the cable is terminated in the plug.






The other half of the wide cable is the antenna for the traffic receiver and most likely does not connect to anything inside the power plug. I don't know if it would affect operation if you shortened it by a few inches to cut out the part of the cable with the broken power wire.


----------

